# Blue Tan x Chocolate Self



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

So my pretty Chocolate Self doe had her babies early this morning... there were 10 total, but one of the pinks was unfortunately dead. So I'm left with 9 little wiggly things!

Out of the 9, two had pink eyes. The rest were black-eyed.

What might I expect from the pink-eyed babies? I'm not sure about the Blue Tan's parents, but the Chocolate doe's mother was a Pied Chocolate, and father an Argente Self. I don't think I could get Champagne from the two... or could I? I know Champage is pink-eyed Chocolate. I'm in the USA, so our Champagne shouldn't genetically be a pink-eyed Lilac, right? FinnMouse said something about that in the Champagne section.

I can't imagine getting Silver, either... I mean I guess it could happen, but... coming from pet-shop mice, I feel as though they're more likely to be something much more common. Like PEW, maybe.

I wish these guys would fur up! The first three days seem to take forever!

Mom at 3(?) weeks (she's 3 months now):










Dad (who is Satin):


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Many things are possible if the full genotype is unknown for both or either. You could get champagne, silver, or pink eyed black (dove).


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I guess I'll just be crossing my fingers for Champagne or Silver, then. I've had too many Dove pop up lately!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

so mum defernatly carries pinkeye gene so id guess the pink eye babies are mostlikley a pink eye dilution. If the blue doesnt carry choc, and the choc doesnt carry blue that would be doves so i guess we weill just have to waite and see if one carries the other


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Apparently I've got pied popping up in this litter... I had thought that at least one parent would have to visibly show pied in order for it to pass onto the offspring? Or is this not the case? Dad is definitely not pied, but mom could be if what I thought was true. Her light tail color could hide that little white stripe or tip some pied carriers have.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

You can have pied babies with both parents being selves. That means both parents are S/s and carry the gene but don't show it


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Pied is ressive to self. So as said above both must carry it


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm always constantly learning new things! I'll have to make a note of this somewhere. Thank you for clarifying!


----------

